# افيدونى



## ابراهيم زمراوى (6 أغسطس 2006)

سوال للاساتذة والمهندسين ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
مى استفادة شخص يدرس لحام انابيب كورسات قصير 
مع مراعات انن خريج تخصص بعيد عن الكورسات التى 
ادرسها الان وهى كورسات اللحام (الضغط العالى)
ومدتها اربعة اشهر من معهد معترف بها وهو معهد الدون بسكو (الايطالى)
فى القاهرة. بمعدل دراسة سعتان يومينا ولمدة اربعة اشهر وادرس فيه جميع اوضاع اللحام 
وانواع السلك وفى كورس الانابيب نجمع مواسير بترول .... السوال هو ..هل هذه المدة كافية للعمل بهذه الشهادة مع مرعات ان تقديرى جيد فى اللحام وارجو منكم النصيحة فنصسحتكم تحدد مستقبلى ....وجزاكم الله عنى خير الجزا ء.........

ابراهيم زمراوى(سودانى)
القاهرة


----------



## محمد حمزه (6 أغسطس 2006)

أهلا ومرحبا بك أخي الكريم
دعني أسألك ماهو تخصصك الأساسي؟ وما الذي دفعك لدراسة هذا المجال بالذات؟
أرجو الإجابة لعلي أستطيع مساعدتك ....... 
شكرا وتقبل تحياتي
أخوك/ محمد


----------



## ابراهيم زمراوى (6 أغسطس 2006)

اهلا باشمهندس محمد اشكرك للمرور والوقوف والتعليق ... انا درست اقتصاد 
ودرست ايضا حاسوب .... مادفعنى لدراست لحام انابيب البترول هى الوظائف الموجوده 
حليا فى السودان للطفرة البترولية الموجوده .... وانا اتجهت هذا الاتجاه لوجو شواغر فى هذه الوظائف ...واتمنى ان اجد وظيفة لى ......... 
وشكرا اخوك ابراهيم 
القاهرة


----------



## محمد حمزه (7 أغسطس 2006)

هنا أقول لك أن مجالك بعيد تماما عن مجال اللحامات ، ولكن أعتقد أنه بهذه الدورات التي تأخذها مع بعض التدريب العملي قد تستطيع أن تعمل كفني في أي شركة مهتمة بهذا المجال .... هذا والله أعلم

وفقك الله وإيانا لما فيه الخير والصلاح إنه هو القوي العزيز
أخوك محمد


----------



## محمد زهري الحلو (8 أغسطس 2006)

سيدي العزيز, أولاً, العمل بمجال اليترول (أي تخصص فيه) لابد من وجود الخبرة (أي يجب أن تمارس العمل بيدك) وبدون هذه الخبر نحن (مهندسين البترول لا نسوى قشرة بصلة) فإذا كان هذا المعهد يدربك حقاً وبشكل جيد فهذا يعتبر أمراً جيداً وستجد لك مكان إن شاء الله في الصناعة النفطية, فأنا أعلم رجل لديه دبلوم معهد فندقي ويعمل بأصعب مجال في الهندسة البترولية (الحفر الموجه Directional Drilling وهو تا بع لشركة بريطانية) أي أهم شيئ هو الطموح ةاتقان اللغة الإنجليزية.

نحن يا سيدي لانخترع الذرة, وكل شي بالتصميم سيتم اتقانة لا محالة

وفقك ووفقنا الله.

أخوك المهندس البترولي: محمد الجلو


----------



## ابراهيم زمراوى (8 أغسطس 2006)

شكرا لكم وفقكم الله لما فيه صلاح الامة العربية 
اخوكم ابراهيم


----------



## eng_titooo (17 يونيو 2009)

*لحام انابيب البترول*

انا فى قسم ميكانيكا انتاج .وانا معجب بموضوع لحام انابب البترول جداااااااااا.ممكن حد يفيدنى هل الموضوع ده كويس انه يبقى المشروع بتاعى فى بكالريوس..........بليييييييز؟:81:


----------



## وسام الجمال (12 سبتمبر 2009)

ابراهيم زمراوى قال:


> اهلا باشمهندس محمد اشكرك للمرور والوقوف والتعليق ... انا درست اقتصاد
> ودرست ايضا حاسوب .... مادفعنى لدراست لحام انابيب البترول هى الوظائف الموجوده
> حليا فى السودان للطفرة البترولية الموجوده .... وانا اتجهت هذا الاتجاه لوجو شواغر فى هذه الوظائف ...واتمنى ان اجد وظيفة لى .........
> وشكرا اخوك ابراهيم
> القاهرة


 مشكور جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## كنجاره (21 سبتمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ان اخوكم كنجاره عاوز اكمل دراستى فى لحام انابيب البترول مع العلم انى اكملت الدوره الاولى لحام كهربا واكسجين وايضا عاوز ادرس لحام تحت الماء افيدونى باماكن الدورات الجيدة شكرا


----------



## كنجاره (21 سبتمبر 2009)

كنجاره قال:


> السلام عليكم ان اخوكم كنجاره عاوز اكمل دراستى فى لحام انابيب البترول مع العلم انى اكملت الدوره الاولى لحام كهربا واكسجين وايضا عاوز ادرس لحام تحت الماء افيدونى باماكن الدورات الجيدة شكرا


 انا سودانى الجنسيه واقيم فى القاهره


----------

